
Great keyboard design can be undermined by bad decisions - mgiannopoulos
https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/07/great-design-can-be-undermined-by-bad-decisions/
======
mgiannopoulos
Interesting quote >> This isn't about you needing a learning curve to adjust
to a differently designed input mechanism either. It's simply an indictment of
how form was prioritized over function. One of Lofree's representatives told
me that the company "chose design over the layout," later adding that it
thought that "design matters more." <<

